# I Migliori Film d'azione



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

secondo voi quali sono?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

No, aspetta. Non abbiamo discusso di questo sondaggio [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (23 Maggio 2013)

Adesso c'e' John Statman che fa il duro 

ps: c'ha anche una gran passera come moglie , tra parentesi: kelly brooke


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, aspetta. Non abbiamo discusso di questo sondaggio [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]



 anche quì sono un ignorante


----------



## BB7 (23 Maggio 2013)

I film d'azione sono tutti molto simili a parte qualche eccezzione. Ogni anno ne escono una valanga ma sono talmente poveri di trama e originalità che dopo che li guardi già te li dimentichi. Tra i migliori imho c'è la saga di Fast and Furious, almeno ti affezioni ai personaggi. Invece i film con più azione che io abbia mai visto sono Crank e Crank 2 che sono una roba assurda non c'è un secondo che non succeda qualcosa xD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Adesso c'e' John Statman che fa il duro
> 
> ps: c'ha anche una gran passera come moglie , tra parentesi: kelly brooke



eh infatti...volevo proprio vedere Parker

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> I film d'azione sono tutti molto simili a parte qualche eccezzione. Ogni anno ne escono una valanga ma sono talmente poveri di trama e originalità che dopo che li guardi già te li dimentichi. Tra i migliori imho c'è la saga di Fast and Furious, almeno ti affezioni ai personaggi. Invece i film con più azione che io abbia mai visto sono Crank e Crank 2 che sono una roba assurda non c'è un secondo che non succeda qualcosa xD



belli i Fast & Furious visti tutti...uno che mi ha colpito tanto è stato Io vi troverò, film anche d'intelligenza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

Mi son fermato al secondo, disgustato, con i Fast & Furious. Ho visto il trailer dell'ultimo e si è discostato tantissimo da quello che dovrebbe essere, cioè un film sulle corse clandestine, nel trailer ci sono aerei in fiamme, carri armati in autostrada, brrr...


----------



## BB7 (23 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi son fermato al secondo, disgustato, con i Fast & Furious. Ho visto il trailer dell'ultimo e si è discostato tantissimo da quello che dovrebbe essere, cioè un film sulle corse clandestine, nel trailer ci sono aerei in fiamme, carri armati in autostrada, brrr...



Questo è vero, già dal secondo film in poi le macchine hanno un ruolo secondario. Però come ho detto prima a differenza degli altri film d'azione questo ha dei personaggi a cui ti affezioni e oltre a questo l'azione vera e propria è di un livello superiore rispetto ai soliti film che escono ogni anno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero, già dal secondo film in poi le macchine hanno un ruolo secondario. Però come ho detto prima a differenza degli altri film d'azione questo ha dei personaggi a cui ti affezioni e oltre a questo l'azione vera e propria è di un livello superiore rispetto ai soliti film che escono ogni anno


Alla fine son tutti uguali i film d'azione, finisce per fare la differenza soltanto il budget del produttore. Il merito di Fast & Furious è stato quello di aver attecchito presso i giovani e di aver proposto un personaggio considerato "figo" come Toretto(per inciso: credo che sia un pessimo attore Vin Diesel, al pari dei vari Jean Claude Van Damme e Steven Seagal).


----------



## Snake (23 Maggio 2013)

Die Hard


----------



## Vinz (23 Maggio 2013)

Alcuni di Tarantino (per quanto possano essere action, ma è un po' riduttivo), tipo A prova di Morte, Kill Bill, o ******** senza gloria, le saghe di James Bond, Io sono leggenda, Blade Runner, Collateral, i Men in Black, Gamer, Il genio della truffa, Die Hard, Giustizia Privata, Matrix, The Hurt Locker (anche se ci addentriamo nel genere della guerra). Poi, per quanto possano essere action (ma anche qui è riduttivo), Drive, Inception, Kick-ass (e qui entreremmo nel genere dei supereroi).

Senza contare i Mission Impossibile, o l'action (troppo) puro dei vari Stallone, Van Damme, Schwarzenegger, Seagal.
Ah, e un sacco di film di Robert Rodriguez.

E ne starò dimenticando tanti sicuramente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2013)

Terminator,Die Hard,The Bourne Identity,Mission Impossible i primi che vengono in mente.



Vinz ha scritto:


> Alcuni di Tarantino (per quanto possano essere action, ma è un po' riduttivo), tipo A prova di Morte, Kill Bill, o ******** senza gloria, le saghe di James Bond, Io sono leggenda, Blade Runner, Collateral, i Men in Black, Gamer, Il genio della truffa, Die Hard, Giustizia Privata, Matrix, The Hurt Locker (anche se ci addentriamo nel genere della guerra). Poi, per quanto possano essere action (ma anche qui è riduttivo), Drive, Inception, Kick-ass (e qui entreremmo nel genere dei supereroi).
> 
> Senza contare i Mission Impossibile, o l'action (troppo) puro dei vari Stallone, Van Damme, Schwarzenegger, Seagal.
> Ah, e un sacco di film di Robert Rodriguez.
> ...



Molti di quelli che hai citato non credo siano definibili action movie


----------



## Vinz (23 Maggio 2013)

Per questo ho scritto 300 volte che era riduttivo chiamarli action


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Per questo ho scritto 300 volte che era riduttivo chiamarli action



Il topic si chiama "Film d'azione",non "Gran film con anche un po' di azione,ma che comunque sarebbe riduttivo chiamare action"


----------



## BB7 (23 Maggio 2013)

Quoto Zazà per quanto riguarda quello che ha scritto Vinz xD

Cmq ora a memoria film belli d'azione:

Arma Letale 
Die Hard
Crank 1 e 2
Danny The Dog
The Avengers
Trilogia di Bourne

e tanti altri che ora non ricordo


----------



## Harvey (23 Maggio 2013)

The Rock


----------



## Snake (23 Maggio 2013)

Chi se lo ricorda Tango e Cash?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Con Air


----------



## Brain84 (23 Maggio 2013)

Trappola di Cristallo
Terminator 2
True Lies
Arma Letale
Il primo Matrix


----------



## Vinz (24 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il topic si chiama "Film d'azione",non "Gran film con anche un po' di azione,ma che comunque sarebbe riduttivo chiamare action"


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


>


----------

